# Hello from Florida



## Kevin Fortin (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello!

found this place again while looking for reviews of the Art Vista VGP, and then remembered I had seen this forum before, following a post by Ned B on KvR

a 45 yr old beginner/hobbyist here who will take his seat at the children's table and keep fairly quiet

I have scattered interests and little focus but feel I might learn something or at least enjoy the MP3s 

Kevin


----------



## Evan Gamble (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome! What part of Florida are you from, Im in Tallahassee


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Kevin! Nice seeing you here - I used to live in Orlando but now enjoying times in the sunny Colorado mountains 8) 

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 14, 2005)

Happy to have you join us, Kevin. If you see a hobo in these parts, kick him, please. (inside joke) :wink:


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome!

I'm in balmy Gainesville, a great town for hearing live music or for staying indoors and loitering on internet forums -- I mean advancing one's musical skills

I really do love the weather here, though, even the humidity -- lots of trees all around too, for people who don't know the area

Ned, I'll keep an Eye out


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Kevin - welcome onboard. Enjoy your stay here around the forums.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 14, 2005)

All are welcome. Don't be shy. 

You'll learn a lot from the crew here. Very knowledgable and experienced.

Jose


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Aug 15, 2005)

Ey Kevin,

Welcome to V.I.! Enjoy...

Cheers,


----------



## Hans Adamson (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Kevin,

Welcome to the Cooool Bluuuee forums!!

See ya around.

8)


----------



## hv (Aug 15, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Kevin. Gainesville was a great music town even back in the late 60's when I was there last... though I'm sure Maggy's Farm and the Ghetto must be long gone by now.

Howard


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 15, 2005)

Welcome Kevin
Enjoy your stay!


----------

